# 2006 Sienna/Viper 4204



## khanazar (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, 
I am in half way installing viper 4204 in my wife's 2006 sienna ce van as a gift for valentines day however I am getting some trouble.
I found the wiring diagrams from 12 volts website- many thanks to them.
problem 1. Doors unlock fine but do not lock. (works fine with factory keyless entry or door button)
Problem 2.Vehicle cranks using remote starter but does not start.
I read many posts that says that there are first and second starter wires in 2006 sienna so I need a relay for it however wiring diagrams show only one starter wire. I have bought a relay but and I have found all other wires except Starter 2 wire so I am confused. Is there is work around?
12 volt website diagram shows only one.
STARTER WIRE- BLACK/YELLOW- Ignition Harness
What color is the other starter wire?
Bypass is hooked up and I think its working fine. I also tried to put key in ignition and remote start but just a crank and this crank is little different
from the crank when i use the key. something is not right.
If this vehicle does not have a second starter wire than how do I match up these wires from remote starter to vehicle wiring.
Remote starter wires:
1.Pink Ignition 1 input/output--

2.red/white +12 volt dc constant input for ignition 2 and flex relays---
3.Orange + Accessory output---
4.Violet + Starter output ---
5.red + 12 vdc constant input of ignition 1 relay--
6.pink/white + ignition 2/flex relay output ---
7.+ flex relay input 87a key side (if required) of flex relay
8. Red black +12v dc constant input for acc and starter relays


9.Ignition wires from remote starter:
10. Red +12 dc constant input
11.black (-) chassis ground
12.Brown Horn Honk output
13.White/Brown Light flash isolation wire - pin 87a light flash relay -(is there an on board relay or i need to add one?)
14.white Pin 30 of light flash relay
15.orange 500 ma ground when armed output



Doors:
16. Blue 500 ma (-) unlock output connected to blue double pulse (driver kick pannel) 18 pin plug

17. Green (-) 500 malock output connected to lt green driver kick) 18 pin plug.


Your help is very much appreciated?
:hide:
another question is:
I have set remote starter's programming options one time and can not get into programming mode again.
Is there a lock?
Viper Le 2 way.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Lock	LT. GREEN/BLACK	AT DRIVER DOOR ECU*** #240
Unlock	LT. GREEN/RED	IN DRIVER DOOR

#240 Click here for link

additionally you have to program the transmission type and turbo timer or the RS will not work.


----------



## khanazar (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 
I made remote start working finally however doors lock/unlock is still pending. 
According to your answer, I should hook lock (green from RS) wire to Lock	Lock Trigger. GREEN/BLACK	AT DRIVER DOOR ECU 
and unlock (blue from RS) wire to Unlock	Lock Trigger. GREEN/RED	IN DRIVER DOOR.

1. I do not have to use relay? I checked the link you provided for #240. In that pdf file it is shown with the relay and resisters. 
2. Is the door ecu inside the driver's door or somewhere else?
3. What does it look like? Just want to make sure I do not hook those wires somewhere else. Are there only one wire of that color code?

I really appreciate your help.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Both RED/YELLOW (Lock Detec) And LT.GREEN/RED Need (-) Pulse For Factory Disarm.First Unlock Pulse Will Unlock Driver Door Second Pulse Will Unlock All.
Alt. Door Triggers: Driver Front= LT GREEN/BLACK (-), Pass. Front= GREY/RED (-), Rear Doors: (2) RED/WHITE (-) (One Covers Driver Rear, Other Covers Pass. Rear And Rear Hatch) Use All And Diode Isolate Cathode (Band Side) Facing OEM Wiring. All Located At Body ECU, Body ECU Located Above Fuse Box Under Driver Dash


----------



## khanazar (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks, I was able to make it work although I had to replace the brain because it had problem in door lock output.
I have one more question, How should I hookup my parking lights to flash on door lock/unlock and stay on when remote start is working.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

however you would like it.


----------

